# Sweeney Todd with the New York Philharmonic



## blondheim (Jul 6, 2020)

I believe I have noticed an error in my copy. My copy of this is an actual copy and not a CD-R. I have noticed that at the end of Ladies in Their Sensitivities, it cuts off the Judge's line after "Take me" there is no "to him" and it sounds like it cuts off half a second early. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this an error on all of the copies or do I have to buy another one? 

It would be incredible if someone who had an actual copy could help me verify before I splurge again. Unfortunately, it is not streaming anywhere for me to check easily. Youtube also a bust.

Thanks in advance.


----------

